
Judge: Apple must help US hack San Bernardino killer's phone - cgtyoder
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/Judge-Apple-must-help-US-hack-San-Bernardino-6835058.php
======
ggreer
It would be really nice if these AP blurbs linked to the primary source.
Another article[1] is a little more in-depth and mentions a 40-page filing by
the prosecution, but doesn't link to it. Ten minutes of searching yielded me
nothing.

I really want to see the arguments made by the prosecution and the judge's
reasons for approving this. Without that information, there's not much to
engage with.

1\. [http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/san-bernardino-
shooting/jud...](http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/san-bernardino-
shooting/judge-forces-apple-help-unlock-san-bernardino-shooter-iphone-n519701)

~~~
dang
Looks like the article linked from the main thread on this has it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11114756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11114756).

~~~
ggreer
Found it: [https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2714005/SB-
Shoote...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2714005/SB-Shooter-
Order-Compelling-Apple-Asst-iPhone.pdf)

Thanks!

------
tantalor
If device makers can do this, then presumably anybody can, which suggests a
huge security vulnerability in so-called "encrypted" devices which are only
protected by an easily brute-forced 4-digit PIN.

~~~
ggreer
Not necessarily. Only Apple has the code signing key to update the OS. They'd
probably update the phone with a special version of iOS that lacked the
erasure feature. Even then, decryption isn't guaranteed. The owner may have
used a longer passphrase.

------
prodigal_erik
Does it brick the hardware protecting the secret key, or could it be attacked
by saving and restoring the flash storage (or replacing it with simulated
storage)?

